# The good 'ol days of Pokemon...



## NikoKing (Apr 4, 2009)

No Nature stats.
No EVs.
No mudkips or any other *censored.2.1* memes.
No villains who dress like idiots, just hardcore Team Rocket.
151 Pokemon, which is hell less confusion then 493.
Flying Rhydon glitches.
Missingno.
No players who hack.
Mewtwo was the strongest Pokemon.

I could list more, but I don't want to take up a lot of space.  Yeah, Pokemon Blue and Yellow were my first Pokemon games.  And man, I miss them.  I'm not saying the new Pokemon sucks, I'm just saying that old pokemon games were and are better.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 4, 2009)

they should bring back team rocket instead of having team galactic.


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 4, 2009)

how do people hack? do they make their pokemon ultimately awesome or something?


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 4, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> how do people hack? do they make their pokemon ultimately awesome or something?


Preettyy much.  But there were no hacking devices and everyone had fair pokemon.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with you. 100%.

Red/Blue ftw.

Actually, Silver and Gold were really good too.


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 4, 2009)

i like diamond, pearl, and all the new ones i like more pokemon cause then there is more variety


----------



## Caleb (Apr 4, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> I agree with you. 100%.
> 
> Red/Blue ftw.
> 
> Actually, Silver and Gold were really good too.


i still sometimes play gold.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 4, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> I agree with you. 100%.
> 
> Red/Blue ftw.
> 
> Actually, Silver and Gold were really good too.


Yeah, Like you said, Gold and Silver were also good. Most people consider me lucky that my cartridge of Pokemon Gold is still working.


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 4, 2009)

wow tyeforce has something very long instore for us i think lol, he has been in members posting for a while


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 4, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> i like diamond, pearl, and all the new ones i like more pokemon cause then there is more variety


More variety?
Moar liek *too much* variety.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 4, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. When I'm making a team in Platinum, it's complicated.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 4, 2009)

No Nature stats. -- They make it better!
No EVs. -- See above
No mudkips or any other *censored.2.1* memes. -- Pok


----------



## beehdaubs (Apr 4, 2009)

Gold was the first game I ever bought.  Hahaha...my file on that game was beastly.  Cartridge still works ^_^


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> No Nature stats. -- They make it better!
> No EVs. -- See above
> No mudkips or any other *censored.2.1* memes. -- Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 4, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> No Nature stats.
> No EVs.
> No mudkips or any other *censored.2.1* memes.
> No villains who dress like idiots, just hardcore Team Rocket.
> ...


Don't forget.

A game that follows the anime.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 4, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true.   And the trading card game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 4, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh, the trading card game ...
I loved that.

Remember the Mew Truck glitch and Glitch city?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> No Nature stats. -- They make it better!
> No EVs. -- See above
> No mudkips or any other *censored.2.1* memes. -- Pok


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 4, 2009)

i think that pokemon is growing! and is getting better.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 4, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> i think that pokemon is growing! and is getting better.


I think it's going at a slight downfall.

Except for the Online, that kept it up a bit.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 4, 2009)

Silver and Gold were amazing, however I do enjoy the new Pokemon games.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 4, 2009)

The online is good.

They just need to get that old GSC Spice back.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 4, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> The online is good.
> 
> They just need to get that old GSC Spice back.


A GSC remake will convince me to go to the midnight release.

And re-noting, I'm not saying the new pokemon sucks.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 4, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 4, 2009)

As much as I love Pokemon, I don't think I could ever play these new ones.  I go back and play Red version every now and then... it's such an amazing game.  So many details to manage, but still, nothing over the top.  I'd play Silver, and used to sometimes, but my save battery died in it.   The oldies are the best for sure though.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 4, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There _have_ been rumors spreading around.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 4, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but they are rumors.

And if it was official, than I would be amazingly happy.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 4, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 4, 2009)

We need a GSC Remake.

Pokemon Gem Version.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 4, 2009)

i gotta say i agree with ya Niko...even though i enjoyed Johto as much as Kanto...


----------



## Nic (Apr 4, 2009)

I remember the days going on the bus and trading Pokemon. It was fun trying to collect them all.


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

some stuff is better and some stuff is  worse.....also i have a working version of silver and gold ( my brother got silver and i got gold....plus i have a working yellow version) i never really play them but sometimes ill pull them out for fun


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2009)

i Pre-Ordered Platinum


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 5, 2009)

New games = Good for competitive battlers.

Wifi means you can battle and trade with people around the world. The Phsycial/Special split made everything easier. EV training and natures seperate the beginners from the pros and added a new level of stratergy to the game. A long list of pokemon to choose from.

Old games = Good for casual gamers

Only a few hundred pokemon to think about. No EV training or natures.


----------



## Jake123 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah.... The story line is _always_ the same... Pearl, Diamond, and Platinum, all (pretty much) have the same story line.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 5, 2009)

I think pokemon got way out of hand after GSC. I like the older games


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 5, 2009)

So, does anyone else like gen 3 the best???


----------



## Jarv156 (Apr 5, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> So, does anyone else like gen 3 the best???


No way! I would rank the pokemon games like this:

1 Gold/Silver
2 Diamond/pearl
3 Red/Blue
4 Ruby/Sapphire

But don't take these ranking too seriously, it's only my opinion and ALL the games are great fun.


----------



## solarshadow (Apr 5, 2009)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, Ruby/Sapphire were lacking IMO.


----------



## Riri (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree with NikoKing on some things, Gen 1 was alot less complicated, but IMO, it was a bit easy. I beat the elite four with minimal training, there were way too many glitches just screaming to be abused and there were only like 150 pokemon to catch. On the other, Gen4 does have many complicated stats and whatnot (evs, nature stats) but it provides a bit more of a challenge (and with challenges come bragging rights ). I guess I like the newer games better, mostly because Red got old, my GBA is gone and I like the new features of gen 4. But this is just my opinion. (btw I've never played any pokemon game besides Red, Emerald, Pearl and Platinum so I wouldn't know too much about Gold.)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 20, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> So, does anyone else like gen 3 the best???


Yes.
Only cause' Kyogre.


----------



## Princess (Apr 20, 2009)

i miss gold.


----------



## Princess (Apr 20, 2009)

i miss gold.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> i miss gold.


I do to. Gold/Silver/Crystal were my favorite games...


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 20, 2009)

I wouldn't know, I only have 4th generation Pokemon games. I didn't discover pokemon until Diamond.


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, I guess Im lucky since my gold/silver still work well, and also I stole yellow off my friend, and that works well too, and I agree that less pokemon is defintely a lot less confsuing, and it makes it easier to complete the Pokedex


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 20, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't know, I only have 4th generation Pokemon games. I didn't discover pokemon until Diamond.


You didn't...discover Pok


----------



## MygL (Apr 20, 2009)

My first was Yellow

But I still prefer Platinum


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2009)

I prefer the old pokemon


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> No Nature stats.
> No EVs.
> No mudkips or any other *censored.2.1* memes.
> No villains who dress like idiots, just hardcore Team Rocket.
> ...


Well there was a way you could copy Pokemon, my cousin trained a level 100 Persian, and he copied it and gave us all one. Another one of my great things was not being able to read when it first came out, getting it, and asking my brother to save for me a bajillion times a day.


----------



## Rene (May 4, 2009)

I believe i actually learned English by playing pok


----------



## Silverstorms (May 4, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> I believe i actually learned English by playing pok


----------



## Ray_lofstad (May 4, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> I agree with you. 100%.
> 
> Red/Blue and ftw.
> 
> Actually, Silver, Gold and Crystal were really good too.


fixed


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 4, 2009)

Pokemon yellow


----------



## MitchHanson (May 4, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Actually, Silver and Gold were really good too.


I agree. They need a Pokemon Crystal remake


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 4, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DEFINATLY! I love crystal and it was my first ever pokemon game!


----------



## reedstr16 (May 4, 2009)

Jake123 said:
			
		

> Yeah.... The story line is _always_ the same... Pearl, Diamond, and Platinum, all (pretty much) have the same story line.


thats because they are in the same generation, same with ruby saphire and emerald and all the other ones


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 4, 2009)

All of the storylines are the same, you go around catching pokemon, beating gyms and killing the bad guys.


----------



## Rockman! (May 4, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/p9jcg3YOQI0'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/p9jcg3YOQI0' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## akatsuki98 (Jun 24, 2009)

well team rocket dresses like weirdos.. but the pokemon are less confusing because they are fewer..


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 24, 2009)

i never played r/b or g/s/c but i relly want to T________________T


----------



## akatsuki98 (Jun 24, 2009)

where is everyone getting their eggs and mystery eggs level 0?


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 25, 2009)

Holy crap, who the hell bumped this almost 2 month old thread 0_o. Oh well, the epicness of nostalgia overcomes useless bumps.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, I would have to agree.  The older games were the best and D/P/P are definitely lacking the epicness that the first 3 generations brought, however, I believe that HeartGold and SoulSilver will allow Pokemon to rise to another level, unless it's the same as D/P/P.  From all the  gameboy/DS games I have, I would have to rank them as followed:
1. Gold -- It has both regions
2. Blue -- Great Game
3. TCG -- The amount of replay is unprecedented
4. Sapphire -- Fun Game Overall
5. Leaf Green -- Solid remake of R/B series
6. Diamond -- terrible, much lower than Leaf Green, the first 5 on my list were very close, but not Diamond).


----------



## Rene (Jun 25, 2009)

why is this thread called "The good 'ol days of Pokemon... "
these


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 25, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> why is this thread called "The good 'ol days of Pokemon... "
> these


----------



## Mino (Jun 25, 2009)

I agree with this character cien por ciento!

This series has become bland and uninteresting, and undeniably lame.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> No Nature stats.
> No EVs.
> No mudkips or any other *censored.2.1* memes.
> No villains who dress like idiots, just hardcore Team Rocket.
> ...


This. I mean I really don't even know what EVs are! Never bothered to learn about them. And the franchise has droned on and on with new pokemon every year. They're running out of names...


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

I haven't the slightest clue what EV or IV trained Pokemon are either.

I do miss the good ol' days.

But HeartGold & SoulSilver will do something about it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I haven't the slightest clue what EV or IV trained Pokemon are either.
> 
> I do miss the good ol' days.
> 
> But HeartGold & SoulSilver will do something about it.


HOPEFULLY. Nintendo might flub it and screw them up.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

If Nintendo F's up the Gold and Silver remakes, I'll sue every last one of them.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly!

For me, I don't even know what EVs are... do you mean Eevee?  I liked it with only three evolutions... 5 is stretching it... and now there's more?  Not cool.

Those Mudkip/Bidoof/etc. garbage is stupid.  I'll never understand it.

Team Rocket did dress like idiots... watch the first season of the anime. 

151 was more than enough to collect... and then 251 was a ton!  That number did not need to be doubled.  Before it was like red fish, blue fish, one fish two fish... now it's like 18 fish here, purple-orange-green bred fish with high EVS and decent IVs there, another 602 fish over there who each have a different baby pokemon and 5 different pokemon they can evolve into depending on the time of day, what stone you use, and if you traded them holding this item or that item.

And as for hacking... I loved the goold old days of Pokemon with no online = no hacking... how Pokemon was meant to be played... with link cables.


----------



## Orange (Jun 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Most people consider me lucky that my cartridge of Pokemon Gold is still working.


Why?
All my cartridges still work. Even Blue and Yellow.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 26, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> If Nintendo F's up the Gold and Silver remakes, I'll sue every last one of them.


Yes, same here.  I, like many of you, am also anticipating HG/SS to bring back the classic great style of the older games.


----------



## smasher (Jun 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> No Nature stats.
> No EVs.
> No mudkips or any other *censored.2.1* memes.
> No villains who dress like idiots, just hardcore Team Rocket.
> ...


On the inside i still believe mewtwo is the strongest  <3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2009)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're gonna flub it though. With a national dex or something.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 26, 2009)

no EV's, ill miss that.


----------

